# What to use to stick magnetic strip to metal shower door?



## Drywallhelp (Jul 22, 2011)

I bought a liquid nails and tried it, it didn't work because it was WOOD liquid nails (duh). Would regular liquid nails (I think just the multipupose adhesive) do the trick? 

I posted a picture of the stupid thing I did with the wood liquid nails on the shower door if you want a good laugh. It comes off easily enough with a screwdriver. 

I also put this on my front door (the bottom piece of my handle was sliding around) at the advice of a painter. It seems to have done the trick, but some of the good is sticking slightly out of the side. I can't really scrape that off without messing up the door paint, any ideas? Its hard to get at in the 90 degree corner... 

THANKS
:jester:
Bozo the clown


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

clean all that off and use 100% silicone


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Clean all of that off and use contact adhesive. Put it on both surfaces wait fifteen minutes and marry them.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Double stick tape will work fine. New doors with the flexible vinyl fillers use it. Get the one without the padding(3M). It's just like scotch tape with 2 very sticky sides.


----------



## Drywallhelp (Jul 22, 2011)

I tried the silicone just now will post results next time I'm there. Thats not a bad idea, that 3m automotive tape would have worked well also if I put those hooks flat and pressed it in.


----------

